# Les résultats de mon entretien



## birus

Salut à tout le monde. Je vous demande s'il vous plait si vous pouvez lire ce brouillon que j'ai écrit et me dire ce que vous en pensez, ainsi que comment pourrais-je conclure la lettre (c'est-a-dire remercier et dire au revoir). Merci bien!

"Bonjour Monsieur A.,
je me permets de vous recontacter afin de savoir si les résultats de mon entretien sont négatifs, ou bien s'ils ne pourront être définis qu'à une date ultérieure."

(Mieux encore serait de construire la question de façon à ce qu'il se sente interrogé sur la "date ultérieure": par exemple "ou bien à quand votre réponse a été revoyée"... je ne sais pas trop comment dire!)


----------



## Bibouillette

- "si les résultats de mon entretien sont négatifs" : c'est mieux de ne pas faire une phrase en étant négatif. Ne parle pas du résultat. Soit neutre, objectif.
- Je crois aussi qu'il n'est pas nécessaire - voire incorrect - de commencer par "Bonjour" et de nommer la personne : "Monsieur Untel". "Monsieur" suffit pour commencer ta lettre. Peut-être quelqu'un peut-il confirmer ces deux points...

_Monsieur,
je me permets de vous recontacter afin de connaître les résultats de mon entretien. Si les délibérations à ce sujet n'ont pas encore été faites, pourriez-vous me renseigner sur la date à laquelle je serai informé de votre décision.
Dans cette attente, je vous prie d'agréer, Monsieur, l'expression de mes salutations les plus distinguées."_

Si quelqu'un veut améliorer


----------



## tie-break

Bibouillette said:


> - "si les résultats de mon entretien sont négatifs" : c'est mieux de ne pas faire une phrase en étant négatif. Ne parle pas du résultat. Soit neutre, objectif.
> - Je crois aussi qu'il n'est pas nécessaire - voire incorrect - de commencer par "Bonjour" et de nommer la personne : "Monsieur Untel". "Monsieur" suffit pour commencer ta lettre. Peut-être quelqu'un peut-il confirmer ces deux points...  je suis d'accord
> 
> _Monsieur,_
> _je me permets de vous recontacter afin de connaître les résultats de mon entretien. Si les délibérations à ce sujet n'ont pas encore été faites, pourriez-vous __me renseigner sur la date à laquelle je serai informé de votre décision._(cette partie ne me plaît guère, mais je ne trouve rien de mieux à proposer ) Peut-être suffit-il : "me renseigner sur la date de votre décision" tout court ?
> _Dans cette attente, je vous prie d'agréer, Monsieur, l'expression de mes salutations les plus distinguées."_
> 
> Si quelqu'un veut améliorer


----------



## Bibouillette

*pourriez-vous me renseigner sur la date à laquelle je serai informé de votre décision.(cette partie ne me plaît guère, mais je ne trouve rien de mieux à proposer ) Peut-être suffit-il : "me renseigner sur la date de votre décision" tout court ?*

Exact. C'est plus simple donc mieux. Bibouillette valide cette proposition 

_Monsieur,
je me permets de vous recontacter afin de connaître les résultats de mon entretien. Si les délibérations à ce sujet n'ont pas encore été faites, pourriez-vous me renseigner sur la date de votre décision.
Dans cette attente, je vous prie d'agréer, Monsieur, l'expression de mes salutations les plus distinguées._


----------



## tie-break

Bibouillette said:


> _Monsieur,_
> _je me permets de vous recontacter afin de connaître les résultats de mon entretien. Si les délibérations à ce sujet n'ont pas encore été faites, pourriez-vous me renseigner sur la date de votre décision ?_
> _Dans cette attente, je vous prie d'agréer, Monsieur, l'expression de mes salutations les plus distinguées._


 
C'est parfait  

Edit : "pourriez-vous" entraîne un point d'interrogation après "décision", sinon, sans point d'interrogation : "je vous saurais gré de bien vouloir"


----------



## birus

Merci beaucoup.
Moi aussi je n'aurais jamais dit "Bonjour Monsieur A.", en fait mes lettres précedentes commençaient avec un simple "Monsieur", mais c'est bein lui qui a commençé à m'écrire des "Bonjour Mme Tel", c'est pour ça que j'ai cru juste de m'adapter à ses "habitudes".
Quant à la réponse négative, là aussi je suis d'accord avec vous et c'est seulement à cause de la familiarité que j'ai "atteint" avec ce monsieur (on a travaillé ensemble il y a quelques temps) que je n'ai pas hésité à être un peu plus directe.

Pour la même raison, "_l'expression de mes salutations les plus distinguées"_ serait vraiment TROP!
Avez-vous quelque formule un peu moins formelle?
Merci encore...

P.S.: Bilbouillette comme je voudrais parler comme toi!!! (si bien que toi???)


----------



## tie-break

birus said:


> Pour la même raison, "_l'expression de mes salutations les plus distinguées"_ serait vraiment TROP!
> Avez-vous quelque formule un peu moins formelle?
> Merci encore...


 
Dans ce cas, je pense que l'expression "*amicalement*" puisse convenir


----------



## Bibouillette

Oulalalalalala mais ça change tout ! 
Dans ce cas : "Bonjour Monsieur" en effet.
Pour ta formule de politesse finale : 
- Cordialement
- Sincèrement
C'est peut-être un peu bref tout ça... Il faudrait d'autres avis.

Attention : une femme n'envoie jamais de "sentiments" à un homme. Ouh, pas bien ça !


----------



## birus

> Attention : une femme n'envoie jamais de "sentiments" à un homme. Ouh, pas bien ça !


Que veux-tu dire?
Où suis-je en train d'envoyer des sentiments dans le texte?
Je voudrais surtout éviter ça!

Et si je terminais avec "Meilleures salutations"?
Je ne veux pas faire trop amical non plus! 

Edit: pourriez-vous me renseigner sur la date _présumable _de votre décision, ça irait?


----------



## Bibouillette

birus said:


> Que veux-tu dire?
> Où suis-je en train d'envoyer des sentiments dans le texte?
> Je voudrais surtout éviter ça!



Ne t'en fais pas, tu n'envoies de sentiments nulle part. C'est juste pour la phrase de politesse si tu voulais mettre : "Veuillez recevoir, Monsieur, l'assurance de mes _sentiments_ les meilleurs" La tournure est plus sympathique et plus détendue je trouve, mais si c'est une femme qui écrit elle ne peut pas utiliser le mot _sentiment_ dans la formule de politesse.

Petit bilan donc :

_Bonjour Monsieur,
je me permets de vous recontacter afin de connaître les résultats de mon entretien. Si les délibérations à ce sujet n'ont pas encore été faites, pourriez-vous me renseigner sur la date de votre décision ?

Sincères salutations._

C'est court non ?


----------



## Bibouillette

birus said:


> Edit: pourriez-vous me renseigner sur la date _présumable _de votre décision, ça irait?



Tu veux insister sur le côté "présumable" mais est ce bien nécessaire ? ;-)
Si tu veux vraiment le faire dans ce cas tu peux écrire : "pourriez-vous me renseigner sur la date à laquelle vous envisagez de prendre votre décision"
Bof, ma phrase n'est pas très jolie.


----------



## birus

C'est très bien.... ou bien.... mon mari qui travaille en France de temps en temps m'apprends que je peux dire aussi... "ça marche"! 



(P.S.: très utile l'information sur les sentiments en fin de lettre: il va falloir que je m'en souvienne!!!)


----------



## birus

Bon, alors c'est envoyé, j'ai mis comme ça à la fin:

_Bonjour Monsieur,_
_je me permets de vous recontacter afin de connaître les résultats de mon entretien. Si les délibérations à ce sujet n'ont pas encore été faites, pourriez-vous me renseigner sur la date de votre décision._

_Merci, sincères salutations._

Peut-être que j'ai tout gâché avec mon Merci, mais je ne pouvais pas m'empécher de le mettre quelque part (en italien cela se ferait!) et puis... faut bien qu'il sâche que je ne suis pas parfaite comme un français 100%! 

Encore merci!, et "enchantée" de vous avoir connus (si ce n'est pas mettre trop de sentiments! )


----------



## Bibouillette

Parfait ! Et même ton "merci". Tu as bien fait, on aurait du y penser.


----------



## tie-break

birus said:


> _pourriez-vous me renseigner sur la date de votre décision ?_


 
Ce n'est pas très grave, mais il fallait un point d'interrogation dans cette phrase


----------



## birus

T'as bein raison tu nous l'avais dit mais cela m'a échappé 
Mais je vais chercher de le retenir pour la prochaine fois.




> Parfait ! Et même ton "merci". Tu as bien fait, on aurait du y penser.


Youpi!


----------



## Bibouillette

"Mais je vais _essayer_ de le retenir pour la prochaine fois."


----------



## birus

Bibouillette said:


> "Mais je vais _essayer_ de le retenir pour la prochaine fois."


Merci. Y a-t-il un fil déjà 'parcouru' sur ce sujet ou bien pensez-vous qu'on pourrait en commencer un? Je trove que ce ne soit pas "évident" pour un étranger de comprendre la différence entre les deux verbes (c'est-à-dire quand 'chercher' ne peux pas être utilisé pour 'essayer'), mais je ne veux pas faire de choses interdites et je sais que ce forum a des règles bien définies...


----------



## Bibouillette

Lance un nouveau fil. Nous serons là pour te répondre


----------

